# How to add springtails?



## JuanBlack (Feb 15, 2015)

I just received my springtail culture from Josh's frogs. What's the best way to add the springtails to my vivarium?


John from Brooklyn


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

You may want to save some springtails (1/2 culture?) to start your own master culture (future/continuing feeding). Read here how: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html#post585620

You can dump the rest of the springtails culture directly into your viv.


----------



## mridener1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Pour the water in and refill culture with water to the necessary water line. Dust top of culture with food and seal it back up.

You can also blow them out by tilting the culture sideways and GENTLY blowing on the top. They'll fly right out but you'll need them ensure you have about a one foot radius for them to enter the tank. This works best with top access tanks. Difficulty with front access is getting the culture oriented inward and successfully blowing directly into the culture. I find myself blowing springtails onto my forehead... If you have a larger viv you might be more successful though.


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

I add the culture into my substrate before I add moss and leaf litter on top.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Best way for me is to lay a banana peel down on the substrate ( works both on the charcoal and ABG mix). Sprinkle your food on top ( I use brewers yeast). Then when its feeding time, you can take the banana peel and shake it off into the tubs. Or if the banana is getting soggy and old, you can just toss the whole thing into the tank.


----------

